# How can I create bold looks on Asian eyes?!



## MisaMayah (Jun 11, 2007)

I've been asked to do make up for a new clothing label. The model is a filipino girl and she has really small eyes but the designer wants bold bright makeup!!

I'm worried as there isn't much 'eye lid space' to play around with, the eyeshadow might not show.
Any suggestions or ideas???!!!

Thanks gurlies!


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jun 11, 2007)

look at "snowkei" fotds. 

They are a great example of bright eyeshadow on an asian girl =].

And she's really pretty.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 15, 2007)

I did a bold eye today with Sunplosion and Wondergrass.  I'll try to post it today. I'm not as skilled as Snowkei (definitely check out hers, she's awesome!), but hopefully it'll give some ideas.


----------



## iamheartcore (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I've been asked to do make up for a new clothing label. The model is a filipino girl and she has really small eyes but the designer wants bold bright makeup!!

I'm worried as there isn't much 'eye lid space' to play around with, the eyeshadow might not show.
Any suggestions or ideas???!!!

Thanks gurlies!_

 
Do you have a picture by any chance?


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 15, 2007)

this is prob outdated advice, but if you don't feel comfortable with asian eyes.. play up other features.. bold lips or cheeks. good luck!


----------



## martygreene (Aug 16, 2007)

This thread reminds me, I need to put up the notes to go with my photos from IMATS, which includes a bold blue smokey asian eye.


----------

